# Just getting started



## smokin for life (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I guess this is where you start. I have lived my last 15 years in TX. so I do love the food. But now I had to come back home to Phila. I never really asked how they smoked or grilled the food, I just know I love it. Now I have to fend for myself. I just got a Great Outdoors Gas smoker. I've tried smokin some baby backs and they turned out petty good. But I know I'll be needing help soon. Nice to find a place to hang out and learn from the best.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome! You have found the right place to learn about smoking meat. The help you will get from here is 2nd to none. Don't forget to sign up for Jeff's free 5 day eCourse!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 21, 2007)

welcome to SMF... you have found the right place

ask any question that you have and i am sure you will get an answer that will work for you


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 21, 2007)

welcome to smf. feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Smokin for life. Great folks here so do some reading and jump right with any and all questions and comments!!! 

Glad you found us!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Please feel free to share information on your adventures.  Also, don't hesitate to ask questions.  This forum is full of nice folks willing to help any way they can.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome S4L -

We're always ready to lend a hand when you need it! Good luck with the chicken!


----------



## monty (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard and happy you found us! The pages on this forum are loaded with great info as well as recipes.

In addition to Jeff's Five Day E-course take the time to look over all the posts in the areas that interest you. You're gonna love it here!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad you found us.  We like to see lots of pics, so don't forget the camera next smoke.


----------



## cheech (Apr 21, 2007)

So glad you made it here. Ask a question, or share a recipe/idea either way it is a riot just to be part of this forum.


----------



## meowey (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome, welcome.  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 21, 2007)

welcome glad you joined in on the fun


----------



## billyq (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  As a newbie, I can tell you everyone here is very nice and helpful.  Some of thems even knows a thing or two 'bout smokin'.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. The great folks here will make a pro outta ya in no time.


----------



## chadpole (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.You will find anything you need on this site! We will help you all the way. Smoke away and send lots of pictures. We like to drool.

Paul


----------



## camocook (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Smokin For Life,i'm From Phila. Also And I'd Like To Know If You Know Where To Get A Variety Of Wood For A Reasonable Price. Now I Only Have Hickory And Mesquite Which I Buy From Home Depot.
                                                                      Camocook


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## msmith (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello Camocook sorry I can't help you. I really don't know any other place. It's either Home Depot or Walmart. Living for so long in TX. I really like the taste of mesquite. I'm trying to find some apple myself. I want to try smokin fish next. Where about are you in Phila. I'm in Mayfair.


----------



## camocook (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks For Getting Back To Me. A Friend Of Mine Has Some Well Seasoned Sycamore Maple, He Burned Most Of It In A Camp Fire. I Don't Know If The Type Of Maple Makes Much Difference But Hopefully Someone Will Chime In And Set Me Straight. Oh, By The Way, I Live In South Philly Now. I Work With A Couple People From Mayfair. If You Go To Any Bars On Frankford Ave You Gotta Know One Of Them For Sure. If I Get Any Variety Of Wood I'll Be Sure To Contact You.


                                                                                George


----------



## ultramag (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Smokin for life!!! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 24, 2007)

HEY CAMOCOOK You must have the same problem I have. They really don't know much about smoking up here. It's just heat up some charcole and slap on a hambuger. Cover it with Hunts bbq sauce and tell every one you had a really good bbq this week end. It's funny you asked about the bars on Frankford Ave. That's just where I live, Frankford & Cottman. Butthey don 't do me any good, I don 't like going to bars I always get in trouble. (let's pick on the biker). I much rather fire up the smoker grap a few cold ones sit out on the little patio( & again being in Philly you kknow what I mean by small) watch the smoke and pet the dog. "You can take the man out of TX. , but you can't take TX.out of the man" Can I get a YEeehaaa!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 25, 2007)

Michael -

Except making for preservation I think smoking (BBQ) is truely a southern thing that some of us Yankees have been lucky enough to experiance. We have a lot of fake BBQ here in CT as well.

My first pulled pork I brought to my sisters house they all put ketsup on it before they ever tasted it.


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 25, 2007)

Debi, that sounds like something my wife would do. I have to be honest, I was raised here in Philly, after I got out of the service ( many, many, years ago) I just never came back here.I remember when my girlfriend in TX.told me we were going to a BBQ. I was pretty jazzed about it.But it was like nothing I had ever seen. 3 days before the week end they started getting ready. We went shopping for all kinds of thingsI never heard of. Then on Thurs. they started rubbing this and soaking that. I was really amazed. Then came Sat. now were getting ready to light the fire. Seeing how I was the big man, it was my job to light the fire. This is where my biggest mistake happen.... "Hey you guy's got any lighter fluid" It wasn't so much I asked for lighter fluid that got me that "where in the heck you from"look, it was the ""you guys" that did me in. But once I started eating real BBQ I was hooked. That's when "Ya'll, reckon so, fixin to, up the road a piece" became words I use now.


----------

